# Great stuff!



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just renewed my cover Lloyd, (spoke to Matt I think it was...) and I'm well chuffed with the premium, and the optional RAC cover too (I'd let my RAC cover lapse a while ago...)

Great stuff indeed, made my day  :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Matt just told me how cheap (sorry, competitive  ) it was! lol! 

I'm bringing a banjo and a hat into work tomorrow and i'll be sitting outside with a "Need Money for Food" sign!

Glad we sorted it for you.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

:lol: Well I like the word cheap, cheap is good :lol: 

Great deal though, thanks again :thumb:


----------

